# Übernahme Duales Studium bei der Telekom



## WindowsXP (6. Oktober 2015)

*Übernahme Duales Studium bei der Telekom*

Hallo PCGH-ler,
ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung was ich nach meinem Abitur machen will.
Ich habe mich bereits bei verschiedenen Unternehmen für die Studiengänge E-Technik und Informationstechnik beworben.
Unter anderem habe ich mich bei der Telekom beworben, bei welcher ich auch schon weitergekommen bin. Da die Telekom mein Favorit ist, ich aber gehört habe, dass sie viele Stellen abbaut, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand weiß wie gut die Übernahmechancen bei der Telekom sind.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand etwas dazu weiß, da sich dieses Forum ja mit Informatik beschäftigt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Übernahme Duales Studium bei der Telekom*

Übernahme hin oder her, mit der Telekom als Referenz im Lebenslauf sollten dir danach einige Türen und Weiterentwicklungsmöglichkeiten offen stehen. Du kannst dich ohnehin von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass du die nächsten 40 Jahre auf einer Stelle bzw. in einem Unternehmen arbeiten wirst. Daher nutze die Chance, wenn du sie bekommst, den Rest wirst du in der Zukunft sehen.


----------



## WindowsXP (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Übernahme Duales Studium bei der Telekom*

Ok, Vielen Dank!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Übernahme Duales Studium bei der Telekom*

Wenn du ein duales Studium machst kannst du dir eigentlich sicher sein erstmal übernommen zu werden. Schließlich bekommst du selber nicht wenig Geld und deine Ausbildung kostet die auch ein Haufen kohle. Die bieten das ja nur an weil sie damit rechnen das du danach dort arbeitest. Ansonsten ist es ja für die ein klares minusgeschäft.


----------



## LudwigX (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Übernahme Duales Studium bei der Telekom*

Bei einem dualem Studium kannst du dir nicht nur sicher sein, du bist höchstwahrscheinlich auch vertraglich verpflichtet dort einige Jahre zu arbeiten.  
Die bezahlen dir sicher nicht all die Jahre damit du dann woanders hin gehst.


----------

